# مميزات إستخدام ألواح PB Panel ثلاثية الأبعاد في البناء مقارنة بالبناء التقليدي



## anvar (26 يناير 2010)

*أ: البنايات المبنية بالكامل من الألواح ثلاثية الأبعاد*

*1- السرعة*: إذا قارنا سرعة العمل بإستخدام الالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد مقارنة بالبناء العادي المتمثل بالأعمدة الخرسانية سنجد أن الطابق الواحد المكون من 1000 متر مربع يستغرق شهراً كاملاً لصب الأعمدة أي أن بناية ذات 5 طوابق ستستغرق بالمتوسط 5 أشهر لبناء هيكلها بينما يمكن القيام بنفس العمل مع الألواح الثلاثية الأبعاد في مدة أقصاها 4 أشهر وهو ما يشكل 20% توفيراً للوقت.
كما ان الألواح والجدران والأسقف تضم في داخلها جميع التوصيلات من ماء وكهرباء ومجاري وتهوية وتركيب أثناء العمل مما يضاعف سرعة العمل 7 مرات مقارنة بالبناء التقليدي الذي يجب القيام بكل ذلك بعد الانتهاء من بناء الهيكل والجدران كما ان هذه السرعة الكبيرة لا تنتقص أبداً من نوعية العمل بل تفوق بكثير البناء العادي.
إن التركيب الجاف للألواح يحتاج إلى فريق من 3 أشخاص لتركيب 200 متر مربع يومياً من الألواح وفريق من 5 أشخاص لرش الاسمنت على الألواح مستخدمين أجهزة ضخ الاسمنت بواقع 200 مربع يومياً أيضاً ( في الحوائط التي تحمل الوزن ) و350 متر مربع في الحوائط العادية وهي سرعة تفوق سرعة البناء العادي بمرات عديدة.

*2- سهولة التركيب*: تعتبر الألواح سهلة التركيب مقارنة بالبناء العادي للأسباب التالية
1. إمكانية الاستفادة من أي قوى عاملة متوفرة دون الحاجة إلى أشخاص ذوي مهارات عالية في مجالات متعددة مثل صف الطابوق وبناء القوالب وتمديد الحديد وغير ذلك من المهارات. 
2. بسبب خفة وزن الألواح فليس هناك حاجة إلى عمال أو معدات تحميل أو تفريغ أو رافعات.
3. إن الاسمنت المضغوط الذي يرش على الجدران بعد تركيبها يغني عن التحضيرات الأولية لتبييض الجدران ويجعلها جاهزة إلى مرحلة التمهيد النهائية قبل الدهان.
4. في الأسقف فإن خفة وزن ألواح السقف وسهولة تركيبها تغني عن وجود الرافعات الثقيلة لوضع الألواح في أماكنها كما أن سهولة تحريكها تجعل من السهولة إحداث أي تغيرات في السقف.
5. السلالم ليست بحاجة إلى صب قوالب معقد مع وضع الحديد حيث ان الالواح الخاصة بالسلالم توضع جنب بعضها ويصب الاسمنت في أربع نقاط فقط كي تتماسك مع بعضها بشكل كامل.
6. وجود الشبكة الفولاذية في الجانبين يسهل تركيب أي شيء على الجدران مثل السيراميك والالواح الديكورية

*3- المواصفات الحصرية للالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد.*
مقاومة الزلازل: بسبب طول الحوائط المستعملة في البنايات الذي يجعل جميع الحوائط تعمل بمثابة مقاطع عرضية في البناء وحاملة للثقل في نفس الوقت فإن ذلك يمنع وجود أي تمركز للشد في البناء ويكون أقوى ضغط شد ما يعادل 30 إلى 40 كيلوغرام للسنتمتر المربع وهو حد يقل كثيراً عن المقاييس العالمية للمقاومة ضد الزلازل.
إن تماسك البناء بشكل كامل من خلال شبكة الحديد التي تغلفه بالإضافة إلى الاسمنت الذي يصب على كل البناء بشكل متناسق وتحت الضغط يجعل البناء غيرميال إلى تغير شكله بأي نحو وهي ميزة كبيرة تجعله مقاوماً للزلازل بشكل أكبر وأكثر فعالية.
كما أن البناء يكون بشكل كامل عازلاً للحرارة والبرودة والصوت دون الحاجة إلى استخدام أي مواد إضافية وهي مقاومة للرطوبة كما أن ألواح PB Panel تستخدم حصرياً أسلاك معدنية مجلفنة  galvanized وهي ما يقيها الصدأ بمرور الزمن الذي يؤدي إلى حدوث لون أصفر برتقالي على الجدران لدى إستخدام ألواح عادية ذات حديد اسود عادي .
الكثافة الوزنية للبوليسترين ( الفلين المستخدم ) في ألواح PB Panel هي 15 كيلوا في المتر المكعب للجدران المفردة وللجدران المزدوجة 25 كيلو/ متر مكعب وللأسقف 17 إلى 30 كيلو للمتر المكعب حسب نوع البناء.
إن هذه المواصفات الدقيقة هي ما يميز PB Panel عن الألواح الأخرى الموجودة في السوق والتي تستخدم حديداً رخيصاً أسوداً غير مجلفن وفليناً ذو كثافة واطئة يجعله غير قادر على تحمل الأوزان أو العزل الحراري بشكل صحيح.
كما أن الفلين المستخدم ذو خاصية عدم الاشتعال في حال حدوث أي حريق في المبنى.

*4- التكلفة: *تعتبر البنايات المنجزة بالكامل بإستخدام اللواح الثلاثية الأبعاد إقتصادية جداً بالمقارنة مع البناء وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1. عدم وجود الحاجة إلى عمالة كبيرة وزائدة مما يوفر في مصاريف السكن والاقامة والغذاء وما شابه.
2. إنجاز البناء بشكل متزامن من جدران خارجية وداخلية وأسقف وسلالم وتوصيلات مما يوفر الوقت والمال.
3.  عدم الحاجة إلى رافعات ثقيلة لنقل المواد داخل ورشة البناء يوفر مبالغ كبيرة.
4. عدم الحاجة إلى أماكن لتخزين المواد الخام بكميات كبيرة كالرمل والاسمنت والحصى والطابوق والبلوكات وغير ذلك كما أن الألواح ليست بحاجة إلى مخازن خاصة.
5. سرعة إنجاز البناء تؤدي إلى الوقاية من تغيرات السوق وأسعار المواد الخام والأثرات التضخمية.
6. عدم الحاجة إلى مواد عازلة للحرارة أو الرطوبة أو الصوت يوفر مبالغ كبيرة في البناء 


*5 مرونة نظام **PB Panel*
بالمقايسة مع البناء الجاهز التقليدي الذي يشبه العلب وذو محدوديات في أبعاد الغرف فإن الالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد تمكن من بناء بنايات لا تختلف عن أي بناء عادي وبأي خريطة معمارية.

*6- جودة تفوق المقاييس*
هذه الألواح تفوق المعايير القياسية من حيث عزل الصوت والحرارة والرطوبة ومقاومة الزلازل والأعاصير وتحمل الصدمات العمودية والجانبية.

*ب: إستخدام ألواح ** PB Panel** في البناء العادي ( التقليدي )*
عدا عن الجدران الثنائية ( الحاملة للأثقال ) والتي لا حاجة لإستخدامها في البنايات ذات الهيكل والأعمدة الخرسانية فإن جميع منتجات شركة PB Panel من ألواح للسقف والجدران الداخلية والخارجية والسلالم يمكن إستخدامها في أي بناء عادي حيث ان إستخدامها يوفر الوقت والتكاليف ويوفر حماية أكبر من العوامل الجوية ويوفر عزلاً حرارياً وصوتياً ممتازاً للبناء.
كما أن الالواح السقفية وبسبب إمكانية إدخال حديد التسليح بقطر يفوق 16 مليمتر يمكن ان تزيد من المسافة بين الجدران بشكل يفوق الأسقف العادية كفاءة وأماناً.

للمزيد من المعلومات عن طرقية البناءراجعو الموقع
WWW.TARACONBH.COMHK

انوارصفار​


----------



## Arch_M (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك عزيزي وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي الكريم موضوع رائع فعلا ولكن لو كان هناك مجموعه صور حتى يستفيد الجميع ومع الاسف ان الموقع لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة التاكد من وضع الموقع الصحيح وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## anvar (27 يناير 2010)

اسفة بالنسبه للموقع يبدو كان خطا
www.taraconbh.com
اما انا اسخدمت هذا البروديكت والى عندو سؤال يسالني
وسوف اضيف صور














وياريت الاعضاء يشاركو بأرائهم


----------



## anvar (28 يناير 2010)

anvar قال:


> *أ: البنايات المبنية بالكامل من الألواح ثلاثية الأبعاد*​
> *1- السرعة*: إذا قارنا سرعة العمل بإستخدام الالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد مقارنة بالبناء العادي المتمثل بالأعمدة الخرسانية سنجد أن الطابق الواحد المكون من 1000 متر مربع يستغرق شهراً كاملاً لصب الأعمدة أي أن بناية ذات 5 طوابق ستستغرق بالمتوسط 5 أشهر لبناء هيكلها بينما يمكن القيام بنفس العمل مع الألواح الثلاثية الأبعاد في مدة أقصاها 4 أشهر وهو ما يشكل 20% توفيراً للوقت.
> كما ان الألواح والجدران والأسقف تضم في داخلها جميع التوصيلات من ماء وكهرباء ومجاري وتهوية وتركيب أثناء العمل مما يضاعف سرعة العمل 7 مرات مقارنة بالبناء التقليدي الذي يجب القيام بكل ذلك بعد الانتهاء من بناء الهيكل والجدران كما ان هذه السرعة الكبيرة لا تنتقص أبداً من نوعية العمل بل تفوق بكثير البناء العادي.
> إن التركيب الجاف للألواح يحتاج إلى فريق من 3 أشخاص لتركيب 200 متر مربع يومياً من الألواح وفريق من 5 أشخاص لرش الاسمنت على الألواح مستخدمين أجهزة ضخ الاسمنت بواقع 200 مربع يومياً أيضاً ( في الحوائط التي تحمل الوزن ) و350 متر مربع في الحوائط العادية وهي سرعة تفوق سرعة البناء العادي بمرات عديدة.​
> ...


 
ارجو المشاركة


----------



## مجاهد عمر (18 مارس 2010)

انا مشروع تخرجي عن الموضوع ده ومالاقي اي data بالعربي


----------



## anvar (18 مارس 2010)

اهلا بيك المطلوب -لاساعدك


----------



## فتحى الفارس (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم0 الموضوع جيد ويحتاج المزيد من الصور للمشاريع المنفذة حتى يتم اباء مقترحات اودراستة.


----------



## مجاهد عمر (19 مارس 2010)

لو في كتب عن الموضوع ده ارجو الافادة وانشاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## anvar (19 مارس 2010)

انشاء الله هذ ا العنون يحتوى على الصورwww.taraconbh.com


هذا السايت مهم

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anvar 

 
_*أ: البنايات المبنية بالكامل من الألواح ثلاثية الأبعاد*

*1- السرعة*: إذا قارنا سرعة العمل بإستخدام الالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد مقارنة بالبناء العادي المتمثل بالأعمدة الخرسانية سنجد أن الطابق الواحد المكون من 1000 متر مربع يستغرق شهراً كاملاً لصب الأعمدة أي أن بناية ذات 5 طوابق ستستغرق بالمتوسط 5 أشهر لبناء هيكلها بينما يمكن القيام بنفس العمل مع الألواح الثلاثية الأبعاد في مدة أقصاها 4 أشهر وهو ما يشكل 20% توفيراً للوقت.
كما ان الألواح والجدران والأسقف تضم في داخلها جميع التوصيلات من ماء وكهرباء ومجاري وتهوية وتركيب أثناء العمل مما يضاعف سرعة العمل 7 مرات مقارنة بالبناء التقليدي الذي يجب القيام بكل ذلك بعد الانتهاء من بناء الهيكل والجدران كما ان هذه السرعة الكبيرة لا تنتقص أبداً من نوعية العمل بل تفوق بكثير البناء العادي.
إن التركيب الجاف للألواح يحتاج إلى فريق من 3 أشخاص لتركيب 200 متر مربع يومياً من الألواح وفريق من 5 أشخاص لرش الاسمنت على الألواح مستخدمين أجهزة ضخ الاسمنت بواقع 200 مربع يومياً أيضاً ( في الحوائط التي تحمل الوزن ) و350 متر مربع في الحوائط العادية وهي سرعة تفوق سرعة البناء العادي بمرات عديدة.

*2- سهولة التركيب*: تعتبر الألواح سهلة التركيب مقارنة بالبناء العادي للأسباب التالية
1. إمكانية الاستفادة من أي قوى عاملة متوفرة دون الحاجة إلى أشخاص ذوي مهارات عالية في مجالات متعددة مثل صف الطابوق وبناء القوالب وتمديد الحديد وغير ذلك من المهارات. 
2. بسبب خفة وزن الألواح فليس هناك حاجة إلى عمال أو معدات تحميل أو تفريغ أو رافعات.
3. إن الاسمنت المضغوط الذي يرش على الجدران بعد تركيبها يغني عن التحضيرات الأولية لتبييض الجدران ويجعلها جاهزة إلى مرحلة التمهيد النهائية قبل الدهان.
4. في الأسقف فإن خفة وزن ألواح السقف وسهولة تركيبها تغني عن وجود الرافعات الثقيلة لوضع الألواح في أماكنها كما أن سهولة تحريكها تجعل من السهولة إحداث أي تغيرات في السقف.
5. السلالم ليست بحاجة إلى صب قوالب معقد مع وضع الحديد حيث ان الالواح الخاصة بالسلالم توضع جنب بعضها ويصب الاسمنت في أربع نقاط فقط كي تتماسك مع بعضها بشكل كامل.
6. وجود الشبكة الفولاذية في الجانبين يسهل تركيب أي شيء على الجدران مثل السيراميك والالواح الديكورية

*3- المواصفات الحصرية للالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد.*
مقاومة الزلازل: بسبب طول الحوائط المستعملة في البنايات الذي يجعل جميع الحوائط تعمل بمثابة مقاطع عرضية في البناء وحاملة للثقل في نفس الوقت فإن ذلك يمنع وجود أي تمركز للشد في البناء ويكون أقوى ضغط شد ما يعادل 30 إلى 40 كيلوغرام للسنتمتر المربع وهو حد يقل كثيراً عن المقاييس العالمية للمقاومة ضد الزلازل.
إن تماسك البناء بشكل كامل من خلال شبكة الحديد التي تغلفه بالإضافة إلى الاسمنت الذي يصب على كل البناء بشكل متناسق وتحت الضغط يجعل البناء غيرميال إلى تغير شكله بأي نحو وهي ميزة كبيرة تجعله مقاوماً للزلازل بشكل أكبر وأكثر فعالية.
كما أن البناء يكون بشكل كامل عازلاً للحرارة والبرودة والصوت دون الحاجة إلى استخدام أي مواد إضافية وهي مقاومة للرطوبة كما أن ألواح pb panel تستخدم حصرياً أسلاك معدنية مجلفنة galvanized وهي ما يقيها الصدأ بمرور الزمن الذي يؤدي إلى حدوث لون أصفر برتقالي على الجدران لدى إستخدام ألواح عادية ذات حديد اسود عادي .
الكثافة الوزنية للبوليسترين ( الفلين المستخدم ) في ألواح pb panel هي 15 كيلوا في المتر المكعب للجدران المفردة وللجدران المزدوجة 25 كيلو/ متر مكعب وللأسقف 17 إلى 30 كيلو للمتر المكعب حسب نوع البناء.
إن هذه المواصفات الدقيقة هي ما يميز pb panel عن الألواح الأخرى الموجودة في السوق والتي تستخدم حديداً رخيصاً أسوداً غير مجلفن وفليناً ذو كثافة واطئة يجعله غير قادر على تحمل الأوزان أو العزل الحراري بشكل صحيح.
كما أن الفلين المستخدم ذو خاصية عدم الاشتعال في حال حدوث أي حريق في المبنى.

*4- التكلفة: *تعتبر البنايات المنجزة بالكامل بإستخدام اللواح الثلاثية الأبعاد إقتصادية جداً بالمقارنة مع البناء وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1. عدم وجود الحاجة إلى عمالة كبيرة وزائدة مما يوفر في مصاريف السكن والاقامة والغذاء وما شابه.
2. إنجاز البناء بشكل متزامن من جدران خارجية وداخلية وأسقف وسلالم وتوصيلات مما يوفر الوقت والمال.
3. عدم الحاجة إلى رافعات ثقيلة لنقل المواد داخل ورشة البناء يوفر مبالغ كبيرة.
4. عدم الحاجة إلى أماكن لتخزين المواد الخام بكميات كبيرة كالرمل والاسمنت والحصى والطابوق والبلوكات وغير ذلك كما أن الألواح ليست بحاجة إلى مخازن خاصة.
5. سرعة إنجاز البناء تؤدي إلى الوقاية من تغيرات السوق وأسعار المواد الخام والأثرات التضخمية.
6. عدم الحاجة إلى مواد عازلة للحرارة أو الرطوبة أو الصوت يوفر مبالغ كبيرة في البناء 


*5 مرونة نظام **pb panel*
بالمقايسة مع البناء الجاهز التقليدي الذي يشبه العلب وذو محدوديات في أبعاد الغرف فإن الالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد تمكن من بناء بنايات لا تختلف عن أي بناء عادي وبأي خريطة معمارية.

*6- جودة تفوق المقاييس*
هذه الألواح تفوق المعايير القياسية من حيث عزل الصوت والحرارة والرطوبة ومقاومة الزلازل والأعاصير وتحمل الصدمات العمودية والجانبية.

*ب: إستخدام ألواح **pb panel** في البناء العادي ( التقليدي )*
عدا عن الجدران الثنائية ( الحاملة للأثقال ) والتي لا حاجة لإستخدامها في البنايات ذات الهيكل والأعمدة الخرسانية فإن جميع منتجات شركة pb panel من ألواح للسقف والجدران الداخلية والخارجية والسلالم يمكن إستخدامها في أي بناء عادي حيث ان إستخدامها يوفر الوقت والتكاليف ويوفر حماية أكبر من العوامل الجوية ويوفر عزلاً حرارياً وصوتياً ممتازاً للبناء.
كما أن الالواح السقفية وبسبب إمكانية إدخال حديد التسليح بقطر يفوق 16 مليمتر يمكن ان تزيد من المسافة بين الجدران بشكل يفوق الأسقف العادية كفاءة وأماناً.

للمزيد من المعلومات عن طرقية البناءراجعو الموقع
www.taraconbh.com​
_


----------



## shfarghal (16 يونيو 2010)

*[email protected]*

هل من الممكن استخدام اللالواح ثلاثية الابعاد لبناء مبنى 20*25 ارتفاع 7 متر دون وجود هي اعمده بداخله ؟ ارجو الايضاح . مع الشكر


----------



## ykingd (20 أكتوبر 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## omer5526 (16 يناير 2011)

اتمني الحصول علي كتاب في هذا الموضوع .......................وجزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## amani89 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام انا موضوع التخرج بخصوص هالبيوت ممكن تساعدووني بليييييز


----------

